# Utah/Grand Canyon/Las Vegas ~~HELP



## ncdebe (Jan 17, 2006)

My husband has a conference in SLC (6/2007 ~ what can I say,I'm a planner). We would like to visit the Grand Canyon ~ What timeshares are within driving distance of a day trip (<4 hr drive )to the Canyon with access to other "fun" places?

THANKS for any and all help


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 17, 2006)

*Vegas to South Rim*

We drove from Vegas to the South Rim and back in one day last year.  Long day of driving, about 4 hours each way, but absolutely worth it.  Because Vegas was our base, that put us back in the area for golf, restaurants, entertainment etc. the  very next day.

I think it will depend on what is the focus of your trip.  Is it national parks with a little Vegas thrown in, or Vegas with a little national park thrown in?


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand your question.  If the conference is in SLC, I assume you are staying in SLC.  Do you mean you are planning a separate timeshare vacation either before or after the conference?  SLC to Vegas is 6 hours on a good day.  More if you take time for a meal, etc. or get stuck in traffic on I-15.  (Utah county traffic can be especially horrendous during rush hour and Vegas traffic seems to be bad all the time.)  SLC to St. George is at least 4 hours.  The closest timeshares to the Grand Canyon that I am aware of are in Vegas, Sedona, St. George and maybe Brian Head.  All involve substantial drive time.  If all you are going to do is stare into the abyss for an hour when you get to the canyon, then driving most of the day to get there and back isn't a problem.  If, however, you want to do something like hike, I would suggest an overnight at a hotel or motel.

Keep in mind that the "wild west" is big.  It's quite a ways between cities and other destinations.  You can google or use mapquest to figure mileage and drive times between any of these places.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the Grandview.  It seems to have points availability for a one or two-nighter ($49 plus points). It's south of the strip but not far away. Easy freeway access.  Of course, if you shop you can probably get two nights in a good hotel on the strip for $120.  It's at least an 8 hour round trip from Vegas to the Canyon-and I think that's conservative. Even with 3 more hours of sunshine, it's a lot of Canyon to crowd into 3 hours.  Maybe you should drive all the way to Williams and take a romantic train ride to the Canyon.  I just saw a nice overnight special that included the train ride and a night in Williams.  Of course, it is a GRAND Canyon.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jan 19, 2006)

*Is this what you were asking?*

I doubt it, but here goes anyway.      The timeshare that might add the most to your trip/vacation experience is The Kimbal in SLC.  It is right at Temple Square, close to most convention sites as well as downtown and the symphony.  There are quite a number of sights to see in or near Salt Lake City, so extending your stay to a comfortable week might be a better experience than driving hours and hours trying to do what might turn out to be too much.  

My second recommendation would be St. George, to include Zion, Bryce, and several other specacular locations in Southern Utah.  Very workable alternatives would include Mesquite and Brian Head.  If you want to throw some money around, Vegas is an easy drive from any of these for a day trip.

We have enjoyed laid back vacations and we have enjoyed "go every moment" vacations.  Consider all your options before you decide.

BTW, we are out the door soon, for Vegas, for what is supposed to be a laid back trip.  It will be interesting, going to Vegas just for the sights for the first time in about seven or eight trips.  First time in a timeshare there, too.  I always thought a timeshare in Vegas was silly.  You could get all those cheap hotel rooms, especially downtown, which we preferred.  Things have changed, and it will be interesting to walk on the other side.  What does that have to do with anything?  It's just what I suggested you consider, a little different kind of vacation.


----------



## ncdebe (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sorry I was so vague~yes additional week*

 Thanks for all the answers. YES~ we are considering an additional week on either side of the conference. We have an option to stay at either the Grandview or Cliffs at Peace Canyon. We will have a car~ and two DD (14 &20). We definitely want to experience the "strip" but not every day. Traveling from NC is a long way to go for only one experience. 

If we did stay overnight near the canyon,what would be the more budget conscious area to do so?

I am orginally from Texas and my daughter is a student at UT ~ Austin so we are aware of the distances. However, it will probably be our last "car" vacation for a while and my teens are car saavy.

Thanks for any and all opinions


----------



## cclendinen (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fairfield Flagstaff for the Southrim.*

For RCI resorts Fairfield Flagstaff is the closest to the South Rim.


----------



## ncdebe (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mea Culpa~*

A *hotel/motel* in the canyon area for an overnight stay.  

Thanks~ 
Deb


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 1, 2006)

fairfield flagstaff is the way to go

http://www.fairfieldflagstaffresort.com/


----------



## Jimster (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand canyon*

All the Sedona resorts are within easy driving distance to the Grand Canyon.  Flagstaff is ok too, but personally for the extra 35 miles I'd prefer Sedona.


----------

